

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on this pitch deck from Square? - acremades

http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/13971387?rel=0
======
001sky
[http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/13971387?rel=...](http://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/13971387?rel=0)

Direct link

~~~
acremades
Thanks, just changed it.

